# Best coursework for learning Chinese?



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

My 6yo decided on learning Chinese for his elective language. I've found it tricky in locating a good basic coursework for little kids. Most seem to need a familiarity to Chinese in the home. We've looked at little pim, chinese made easy, and there's that china sprout site, but the information is lacking and so is my google-fu.

Any tips?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

if you don't mind working on sat and you are near a large town, look of parents of children from china in your area. Or chinese language school... These classes start very young and continue into high school, I think. They are designed for people whose kids are chinese, but who don't have a strong command of the language because of living and going to school in a primarily english speaking community. Taught by native speakers, and with a long term view to mastery, they are very good. If you are not chinese, you may not be the only one who takes the classes who is not. My friend's daughter became very fluent that way. She's a blonde. My own bio kids (not chinese) took classes there with my adopted daugher (who is chinese) so that they could all learn the language together. 

That is the best thing that I know of for kids learning chinese. It's not really curricula, but it is better than any curricula I have ever used. 

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check it out, there is a school for Chinese somewhere, but I dig around for it. I'm not concerned about sticking out being non-chinese and all, or being the only non-chinese family, imho we're all part of one large greater community.


----------

